# Ankle pick breakdown



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 5, 2017)

Now _this_ is how you explore a technique in depth.

Youngsteinel & Gambledub: The Ankle Pick - An Analysis

(Warning - long read, set aside some time. Or do what I've been doing and read it in chunks.)


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 5, 2017)

58 pages on the ankle pick?  I love it!  Such a simple and effective move, yet obviously not as simple as I thought.

I'll read more later.


----------



## Buka (Apr 5, 2017)

I picture myself saying, "But, honey, I can't go there with you right now. Tony just posted this really cool ankle pick thing."

Can't wait to read it, though.


----------

